# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/20/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

After another round of heavy rain yesterday, we were met with the perfect sight casting conditions today. Light winds, and sunny skys,made the bay water clean enough to chase redfish down the banks. 

Down South Lures chicken of the c, and watermelon on weedless and DSL’s Owner cutting point 1/4oz jigheads did the trick. 

Contact us today if you want to experience a fun way to fish here on the Middle Texas Coast.


----------

